# nicht oder kein



## Schwanen

Hola a todos,

Estoy traduciendo un texto del español al alemán y me han surgido dudas sobre el uso de nicht y kein en las siguientes oraciones:

1. Él no habla japonés y no estudia historia.
_Er spricht *kein Japanisch*_ (o bien _Er spricht Japanisch _*nicht) *_und er lernt Geschichte auch *nicht*.  _
2. No estudio biología, sino física. 
_Ich studiere *keine* Biologie, sondern Physik_.  
                        o bien:
_Ich studiere Biologie *nicht*, sondern Physik_. 

Muchas gracias por adelantado.

Saludos,

Schwanen


----------



## uguban

Schwanen said:


> 1. Él no habla japonés y no estudia historia.
> _Er spricht *kein Japanisch*_ (o bien _Er spricht nicht Japanisch_*) *_und (er) studiert nicht Geschichte. _
> 
> 2. No estudio biología, sino física.
> _Ich studiere *nicht *Biologie, sondern Physik_.


 
Hola:

Yo lo diría así. A veces el verbo y el complemento directo están tan ligados que no los vemos como dos elementos separados sino más bien como un verbo separable. Por eso la partícula 'nicht' no val al final de la frase sino delante del complemento. ¿Me explico?

P.ej.

fernsehen (verbo separable): Ich sehe heute nicht fern.
Klavier spielen: Ich spiele nicht Klavier. / Ich spiele kein Klavier.
Japanisch sprechen: Ich spreche nicht Japanisch./ Ich spreche kein Japanisch.

A ver, si otro sabe explicarlo mejor.


----------



## Schwanen

Vielen Dank!


----------



## AlbinWorld

¿Qué opinais de "Er kann nicht Japanisch?
Para mi, esto siempre ha sido un poco "quebradero de cabeza" porque poner "nicht" que se usa para negar el verbo, siempre me ha parecido excesivo, ya que él sí que habla, lo que no habla es Japones, por eso me parecía más lógico usar "kein", pero un día ví que la gente también usaba "konnen" para indicar si tienen o no tienen la capacidad de hablar ese idioma.


----------



## Ouizer

A 1. El no habla japones y no estudia historia, yo diria:

Er spricht weder Japanisch noch studiert er Geschichte.

Suerte


----------



## muycuriosa

AlbinWorld said:


> ¿Qué opinais de "Er kann nicht Japanisch?
> Para mi, esto siempre ha sido un poco "quebradero de cabeza" porque poner "nicht" que se usa para negar el verbo, siempre me ha parecido excesivo, ya que él sí que habla, lo que no habla es Japones, por eso me parecía más lógico usar "kein", pero un día ví que la gente también usaba "konnen" para indicar si tienen o no tienen la capacidad de hablar ese idioma.


 
Me parece lógica tu explicación.

Saludos.


----------



## Schwanen

AlbinWorld said:


> ¿Qué opinais de "Er kann nicht Japanisch?
> Para mi, esto siempre ha sido un poco "quebradero de cabeza" porque poner "nicht" que se usa para negar el verbo, siempre me ha parecido excesivo, ya que él sí que habla, lo que no habla es Japones, por eso me parecía más lógico usar "kein", pero un día ví que la gente también usaba "konnen" para indicar si tienen o no tienen la capacidad de hablar ese idioma.


 
En ese caso, ¿se podría decir también _Er *kennt* kein/nicht Japanisch, _en el sentido en que no conoce el idioma japonés (del verbo kennen)?


----------



## muycuriosa

Schwanen said:


> En ese caso, ¿se podría decir también _Er *kennt* kein/nicht Japanisch, _en el sentido en que no conoce el idioma japonés (del verbo kennen)?


 
Podrías decir 'Er kennt keinen Japaner' (es decir la persona: 'no conoce a ningún japonés'), pero no se dice 'Er kennt kein Japanisch'. Sólo se podría imaginar que alguien quiera (¿o es 'quiere'?) expresar: 'Er weiß nicht / noch nicht einmal, dass Japanisch existiert'.

En cuanto a 'Er kennt nicht Japanisch' - no.

Lo que puedes decir es: 'Er kann kein / nicht Japanisch / er spricht nicht / (kein) Japanisch / er hat keine Japanischkenntnisse (etwas umständlicher und seltener).

¿Decís en español 'no conoce japonés'? A mí me parece tan raro como 'er kennt kein Japanisch' ... pero yo no soy nativa.

Saludos.


----------



## Schwanen

muycuriosa said:


> Podrías decir 'Er kennt keinen Japaner' (es decir la persona: 'no conoce a ningún japonés'), pero no se dice 'Er kennt kein Japanisch'. Sólo se podría imaginar que alguien quiera (¿o es 'quiere'?) expresar: 'Er weiß nicht / noch nicht einmal, dass Japanisch existiert'.
> 
> En cuanto a 'Er kennt nicht Japanisch' - no.
> 
> Lo que puedes decir es: 'Er kann kein / nicht Japanisch / er spricht nicht / (kein) Japanisch / er hat keine Japanischkenntnisse (etwas umständlicher und seltener).
> 
> ¿Decís en español 'no conoce japonés'? A mí me parece tan raro como 'er kennt kein Japanisch' ... pero yo no soy nativa.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## 27July

para muy curiosa, 
Man kann nicht auf Spanisch "no conoce japonés" sagen
nur (von oft bis selten fuer mich)..
No sabe japonés
No habla japonés
No conoce el (idioma) japonés. (man muss "el" sagen)
saludos!


----------



## muycuriosa

27July said:


> para muy curiosa,
> Man kann nicht auf Spanisch "no conoce japonés" sagen
> nur (von oft bis selten fuer mich)..
> No sabe japonés
> No habla japonés
> No conoce el (idioma) japonés. (man muss "el" sagen)
> saludos!


 

Es exactamente lo que pensaba, 27july.


----------



## Forero

"Nicht" simplemente niega el verbo o la frase.  "Kein" niega el sustantivo, y tiene el sentido de "ninguno" o el de "nada de":

_Ich spiele nicht Klavier._ = "No toco el piano."
_Ich spiele kein Klavier._ = "No toco ningún piano." o "No toco nada del piano."
_Ich spreche nicht Japanisch._ = "No hablo japonés."
_Ich spreche kein Japanisch._ = "No hablo nada de japonés."


----------

